# spark plugs



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

anybody know of any good spark plugs to buy for a 89 SOHC 240sx? i need some new plugs and i dont know what i should buy. any help would be aprreciated. the only stores around me are autozone, advance auto, napa, and pep boys(but i dont like them very much)


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

dont worry...they arent gonna steer ya wrong with plugs....i got the denso plugs.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nissan oem plugs would probably be the best, they use NGK, i too have denso iridium in my car, and today i found a problem with one of them.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

NGK all the way!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

:thumbup: 

NGK


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

NGK is good. I used Bosch 4 head platinums and they work really good as well.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i got the denso plugs at autozone


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *NGK is good. I used Bosch 4 head platinums and they work really good as well. *


NGK all the way... the bosch didnt too well with my car


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

First off, I appologise for dredging up an old topic, but I did a search and this was the closest thing to my question... Which is...

I need some new plugs for my KA24DE... Should I go for the NGK's or Denso?...


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

if your basically stock i would say go for the NGK plugs


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

TwoForty said:


> if your basically stock i would say go for the NGK plugs


Ok, will do...

Thankyou...


----------

